# Installing a 50” plasma TV



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

His room is finished using the Owens Corning panel walls. This was something we could afford and was fast getting it installed, took less than two weeks. The pics show his computer station, as I have said he is a computer guru. The section of wall directly behind the monitor will be taken down and cut. I will mount 3/4 plywood to the studs and hang the TV from the bracket he got. The situation with the OC panel is that it is 2"
thick and made of compressed fiberglass. Unless you have seen the system it is hard to describe therefore I will take pictures as we go along tomorrow or the next day.

Pics 1-4 were taken when he was doing some maintance on the system. Pic 3 is where the TV will go. 
Pic5-7 finishing the 3/4" oak plywood I will be using to mount the bracket to. 
The last two pics are with his system put back.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Instead of installing it, you should send it to me !

Haa looks very nice


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Mark..... I have seen his son's set up and can tell you it is one you can only dream about :wacko:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

My son has more money in his set up then I have seen in one place at any one time!! The processer is over clocked therefore run hot so it is liquid cooled as is the processer on the video card. Two more projects I will be doing for him is stand for speakers and someday a unit to mount radiators and fans for a cooling station.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I was going to make some comment what is a wood worker doing with that big of a TV. But for the computer it is ok. My daughter used to spend hours playing on the computer. I thought it was just a waste of time till she aced her college typing class with out have to practice that much. She can type like crazy and is acerate. So compute like crazy.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not my TV, my sons' as with all that computer stuff. He enjoys chasing technology and is as dedicated computer nut as we are sawdust nuts. It's just he has lots more money to do it with then I do.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok I have finally seen a computer case bigger then mine  Liquid cooled and no neon lights? Tsk Tsk..lol
Should be a very nice set up when it's done!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Ok I have finally seen a computer case bigger then mine  Liquid cooled and no neon lights? Tsk Tsk..lol
> Should be a very nice set up when it's done!


Actually he has black light and the liquid fluoresces in the black light. Just to add, he has another tower like that one in the storeroom that serves as a server for the house. It has 4.5 terabits of hard drive. The hard drives he has in his computer are 2 - 500gig non mechanical devices, like no spinning disks.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

We started yesterday about 8AM and got all but the trim on as of 5 hours ago. Finished at 1AM this morning. That is a marathon for this old man!! I will post pics later today, just need to get ready for church this morning, Honey and I both have responsibilities we can't overlook or I would stay home. I tried some things on this that I have not done before just to be able to change things later on if need be, and already there is a "need be" but not for today!! The reason for no trim is I still needed to cut and trim the rough-ct walnut and at 1AM just wasn't up for that. Need to run, will post when I get home.

One quick one of being done as I can get it. He just wouldn't wait.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice Jerry

Looks someone needs to get a life  or go out side and play a little bit in the Sun 


========


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Now, exactly what times is the house empty you say ?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Duane867 said:


> Now, exactly what times is the house empty you say ?


Just becareful, we have a vicious Pug!

I will try to post again later, Had it all together pics and all and what do you know, it is off in cyber-space never never land and now I do it all over!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I will try again to post some pics.

1-2 This is removing the center panel and cutting it for the mounting of the TV
3 Preparing material for edge of panel.
4 Panel being fitted to proper height. At this point I would like to have run electrica and cable but all he needed was a line from cable box and electrical and he wanted it done last night so that is what I did.
5-7 Preparing the side trim, no glue no nails, just ran screws through to the studs behind so if I ever want to change it it will be easer. These were counter sunk using a forester bit .
8 Taken about 11PM so that is why. Thats all.
9 Using the DP to full extent. 

I will post some more later some of those I lost.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Jerry, nice work going on over there and it looks like you are really enjoying that new drill press too.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job Jerry looks like your putting the drill press to good use.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

These last couple just show us finishing up and what it finally looked like this morning. In pic 1, if you look closely at the top piece of walnut you might see some small holes, these will be use to "pin" the final molding on so as not to have to nail it. The reason as I mentioned before is to make this easily accessed in case we want to move it down someday. At lest that seems worth having.

As for the drill press I do enjoy what it allows one to do. No more guessing you can be right on the money.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Very nice Jerry
> 
> Looks someone needs to get a life  or go out side and play a little bit in the Sun
> 
> ...



Bob I agree, but he is well past 21 and pays rent so he can have his own way about such things. He is about as, no more dedicated to his hobby then I, and a lot more and I do mean a LOT more knowledgeable about it, then I am about mine!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry that is very clever about pinning the molding. Excellent job!
Being a nerd I have to ask, "Can it play Crysis?" LOL
Sure puts my 28 inch monitor to shame


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

He spares nothing when it comes to his computer stuff. If I were where he is but in woodworking, I would have the best there is of everything. He chases technology all the time.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Not my TV, my sons' as with all that computer stuff. He enjoys chasing technology and is as dedicated computer nut as we are sawdust nuts. It's just he has lots more money to do it with then I do.


Ok,Jerry, that's what I like to here : our kids making more money than we did, makes us feel like successful parents Right?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's like what I've told my son every day since first grade..

"Study hard, learn lots".. 

as he got older I added 

"So you can get a great paying job and start supporting Dad in the lifestyle he'd *like* to become accustomed to. Not the one he *is* accustomed to!"

Hey, he's off at the University studying Electrical Engineering and doing very well. As for the supporting Dad, well, we'll see.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

RStaron said:


> Ok,Jerry, that's what I like to here : our kids making more money than we did, makes us feel like successful parents Right?



I don't know, when he throws away what I could get a nice band saw for, at least he could sell it on eBay and get something back!! 

Your right and both boys are doing well so far and it is a good feeling to know they are fairing so well in today’s economy. They are both paying back a good amount of money that they borrowed in the "growing up" part of their lives in which we tried to help them find their place. It seems now that investment has been a good one.


----------

